# Libstdc++.so.6: unsupported file layout



## Kazimir (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello! I installed FreeBSD 9.2 amd64 and I had to modify the libstdc++.so.6, but I forgot that I went from i386 to amd64 so I changed it in /usr/lib instead of /usr/lib32 and now MySQL no more works and gives me the following error:

```
/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: unsupported file layout
```
Can somebody give me /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 from FreeBSD 9.2 amd64?
Thanks!


----------



## abishai (Jan 10, 2015)

You can get it here 
ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/amd64/9.2-RELEASE/


----------



## Kazimir (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks!!


----------

